# I & D Abscess in Gluteal Fold



## Nancy R Parent (Jun 9, 2014)

I'd appreciate help with coding an abscess located in the gluteal fold.  The PE states the location as "left pustule present with induration and erythema noted to the gluteal fold to the anus".  The procedede note just states I & D of subcutaneous abscess, with no packing inserted.  The MD notes say a "peri-anal abscess", and the final diagnosis is "peri-rectal abscess". CPT code 46050 states packing inserted.  Would you code this 46050, or 10060?  

Thank you.


----------

